# "canvas" wardrobes



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Does anyone have those wardrobes, drawers etc which are basic wood frame covered in canvas? I want to furnish a spare room and they would be ideal as they are neutral colour and cheap but I have an idea that they may be really flimsy, wobbly etc in which case it's a false economy and would rather buy something else even if it's more expensive.

I don't know anyone who has them to ask though!

Thanks

Allie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

I have chocolate brown ones in one of our bedroom (from next) and they are just fine 


xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

DH and I bought the large double wardrobe, chest of drawers and a shelving unit from Argos when we bought our house four years ago. We had very little cash and no furniture!! So, these went into our bedroom and are still there now!!   

Starting to get a bit wobbly now but we have had them stuffed with clothes and my monsterous collection of shoes for four years. And, the cat likes to climb the sides as she can get her claws into the material........

The wardrobe is fine but the drawers are wonky now. Defo worth the money if only going to be used occasionally etc.


----------



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you! At last some feedback that will enable me to make a decision! I was put off because my SIL had the drawers and they were literally collapsing but saying that they were stuffed to overflowing so no wonder really eh? 

I think they will do for what we want them for. I don't have loads of clothes anyway and it's only for a spare room at a relative's house where we will be staying for probably a week at a time. 

I won't care if they are junk after a year as they probably won't be needed then anyway. 

Now all to decide is to go for the chocolate brown ones or the cream? 

Allie


----------

